# sould exotics be legallised?



## sarahbell (Feb 24, 2003)

firstly im not trying to start an argument but try to help newer members understand the exotic thing

heres my opinion 

yes they should be legallised because most people already own exotic animals these include:
dogs
cats
fish
birds
horses
rabbits
genuine pigs
ferrets
cows and all other live stock

as for IBD it is already here and if zoos and parks can import reptiles why cant we?

this is just my personal opinion and i respect everyone elses


----------



## Nicole (Feb 24, 2003)

It's a shame we lost the old forum.
There was a long debate on this topic some poll results, maybe some supporting articles etc....
I remember the most informed answer I saw was from Paul (pythonss), for the negative of course. I'm with him on this one.
Perhaps Paul could post again? That old post of his provided the best response I've seen to this old question.


----------



## grahamh (Feb 24, 2003)

*The Can of worms is opening*

Hi SB

all the animals you mentioned were imported long before anyone had any idea of their impact on Aussie wildlife. It's never too late to start doing things right (whatever that means). I know that if I started finding some kind of exotic snake outcompeting the Diamonds or RBBS on my property I would be really P*ssed off not matter how nice they were. It's easy to stuff things up and I live where I live 'cos I like the way it is. So my vote is they should never be legal - well not until there is a foolproof way of ensuring that they cannot breed - That reminds me of Jurassic Park. 8)


----------



## almaron (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh boy. Here we go again. :shock: How about the poll again, because if I remember correctly, more people voted yes they should be than no. I think for the time being, I'll sit this one out though. 8)


----------



## Magpie (Feb 24, 2003)

Exotic dancers? Should definately be legalised! :lol:


----------



## Nicole (Feb 24, 2003)

:lol: :lol: I thought they were Magpie?


----------



## grahamh (Feb 24, 2003)

Legalised they should be compulsory :shock:


----------



## sarahbell (Feb 24, 2003)

iv spoken to bird and dog breeders and they have imported recently


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 25, 2003)

My answer to the question originally posted is a resounding NO.

Just as a point of interest to Magpie and his exotic dancers: I got a call from a business the other day where they had lost a very large, very expensive fish and they wanted me to check out their water and setup for them. After about half an hour on the phone discussing symptoms and the like we decided that the death was due to parasytes and that I would go to check out their setup for them as requested. Here's the interesting bit cos when I got the address etc from them it turned out to be a brothel!!! Surprising how long those water tests can take Magpie  :twisted:


----------



## hey_im_sam (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm a firm believer of no. We've already had all the resons outlined in past threads, but I thought I should just let my opinion be known. 

Sarahbell - as for zoos importing exotics, and not worrying about IBD, their quarantine is very good and closely monitered. That would not happen in private collections. I believe that part of their quarantine area is considered as good as the official government quarantine by authorities.

If they were legal, there would be a lot more of them than there are now. They would escape, be released/dumped, and doubtless, some species would thrive. Where one species rises, another falls. I can't see any argument for upsetting the natural ecosystem like that. 

God knows Australia has had it's fair share of problems with imported animals. I wouldn't want to start any others.

There are a lot of reasons against it, good, legitimate reasons. The only pro I have heard any one voice is "we want some". Not a good enough reason to endanger Australia's natives and natural ecosystems, sorry.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 26, 2003)

I hope you got paid cash and not with a store credit afrikaan! :lol: :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 27, 2003)

But store credit always helps to advance the hobby Maggie


----------



## Magpie (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh, so it's only a hobby Afrikaan not a full time job?


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 28, 2003)

Of course its just a hobby Maggie  Can't find anyone to pay me to do it full time


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Stay with the aussie stuff there the best reps in the world.


----------

